# Eclipse: JBoss Hibernate Tool: Kein Zugriff auf Datenbank



## Kababär (27. Mrz 2017)

Hi,

mit dem Tool von JBoss wollte ich mir die POJO Klassen für Hibernate aus der Datenbank erstellen lassen. Allerdings habe ich ein mir nicht erklärbares Problem:

Dieses Tool meint folgendes, wenn ich mir die Datenbank unter der View (in Eclipse) angucken will, dass der Zugriff für den Benutzer localhost verweigert wurde.
Aber ich hab doch einen anderen Namen angebeben?! 
Auf die Datenbank komme ich über den Browser auch so (seltsamerweise muss ich da kein Passwort eingeben).
Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn ich den Knoten im Baum öffne (siehe Bild 1 "struct")





Spoiler: Exceptions






> org.jboss.tools.hibernate.runtime.spi.HibernateException: Error calling Driver#connect
> at org.hibernate.eclipse.console.workbench.LazyDatabaseSchemaWorkbenchAdapter$2.execute(LazyDatabaseSchemaWorkbenchAdapter.java:141)
> at org.hibernate.console.execution.DefaultExecutionContext.execute(DefaultExecutionContext.java:63)
> at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration.execute(ConsoleConfiguration.java:107)
> ...







Hier ist meine hibernate.cfg.xml:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC "-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
> "http://www.hibernate.org/dtd/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
> <hibernate-configuration>
> ...



In der Datenbank habe ich geguckt, der User existiert (hab ihn ja immerhin bei der Installation angelegt, siehe Bild 2).

Wo liegt mein Fehler?


----------



## Thallius (27. Mrz 2017)

Wenn du kein password für root eingetellthast nutzt es auch nichts wenn du root als password für das hibernate angibst. Entweder du schützt deinen root user mit einen passwort  oder noch besser du erstellst einen neuen db user der auch nur die Rechte hat die du mit dem Hibernate brauchst. Applikationen sollten niemals mit dem root user auf eine db zugreifen...

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Kababär (27. Mrz 2017)

Root hat ein Password, also "root".
Habe es soeben mit dem Admin-User probiert, selbes Ergebnis.
Wobei ich seit heute Morgen noch einen weiteren Fehler bekomme:




> org.jboss.tools.hibernate.runtime.spi.HibernateException: Error calling Driver#connect
> at org.hibernate.eclipse.console.workbench.LazyDatabaseSchemaWorkbenchAdapter$2.execute(LazyDatabaseSchemaWorkbenchAdapter.java:141)
> at org.hibernate.console.execution.DefaultExecutionContext.execute(DefaultExecutionContext.java:63)
> at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration.execute(ConsoleConfiguration.java:107)
> ...



Habe seit gestern Abend nichts mehr dran gemacht..
Die Dienste sind bei dieser Exception ausgeschaltet, denn wenn ich über XAMPP die Dienste (Apache, MySQL) anschalte, dann kommt eine weitere Exception, dass keine Verbindung zur Datenbank aufgebaut werden kann.

Mal ernsthaft, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dieses Hibernate Tool zu konfigurieren


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (27. Mrz 2017)

Ich frag mal lieber nach: Die Datenbank, bzw. das Schema heißt auch wirklich _dbname_? Wobei da eigentlich (glaube ich) nicht diese Exception auftreten sollte. Guck aber lieber trotzdem nochmal nach.


----------



## Kababär (27. Mrz 2017)

Der Datenbankname stimmt.

Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wo das Problem eigentlich ist..

Scheint wohl an dem "connection refused" zu liegen. Aber mehr Infos wären toll.
Das gleiche Problem habe ich, wenn ich h2 im Server Modus laufen lasse mit

```
jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/~/test
```

Als embedded funktioniert zwar das Abrufen der Datenbank in der Hibernate Configuration, aber wenn ich dann Hibernate Code Generation Configuration laufen lasse, sagt er mir, dass die Datenbank schon genutzt wird (es existiert ein Lock auf der Datenbank-Datei, der Parameter ;AUTO_SERVER=TRUE hinter dem Connection String wird wohl einfach ignoriert).

Mein Ziel ist es, erstmal die POJO-Klassen für irgendeine Datenbank generieren zu lassen... nur scheint nichts zu funktionieren 

Ist mir alles ein Rätsel 

Edit: Hab ja jetzt schon 2 Datenbanken und mehrere Modi ausprobiert.. liegt's vielliecht an dem Tool?


----------



## Kababär (27. Mrz 2017)

Naja, mit Netbeans hat's nun geklappt, ohne weiteres Plugin, ohne groß noch irgendwas zu ändern, unkompliziert und schnell. So wie ich es eigentlich erwartet hatte.


----------

